# Whipped Peppermint Soap Cake



## nattynoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought I'd share a something I soaped today.
A whipped peppermint soap cake.
Also a solid sugar scrub too.

















Thanks for looking.

Sorry bout the sizes... new to uploading...LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks yummy & I like the color too!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh that is lovely :0)


----------



## agriffin (Dec 9, 2010)

Both are beautiful!  The cake looks wonderful but I love your scrub.  Mostly you see the little square scrubs so your shape is different and looks great!

ETA:  And your pictures look professional and very warm!  Nice!!


----------



## Acme (Dec 9, 2010)

Pass the cake please!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 9, 2010)

I love it .. I'm going to have to do whipped soap !


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thankyou everyone. Was a bit nervous posting pics for the first time.

Agriffin - the scrub is a far cry from the little squares. Its a full palm size one. I make them quiet hard & solid so they can sit in the shower for a couple of goes. I appreciate your comments...TY.


----------



## kaelily (Dec 9, 2010)

they look so elegant!


----------



## ToniD (Dec 9, 2010)

Lovely, beautiful.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2010)

wow, definitely one of the nicest soap cakes I have ever seen. I love them both. thank you sharing!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2010)

They look great! How did you get the soap cake cut so nicely?


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 10, 2010)

Hazel - I cut it after about 4hours. It cut like a baked cheesecake. Do u have baked cheesecake where u live??? Thick & sticky, it stuck to the knife. It definitely wasn't a clean cut by any means. I cleaned the knife after each cut. I use a stainless cake spatula to cut.
I read that it gets really really hard & crumbly so cut it early.
???? not sure if that was right or not.
Its curing nicely now. Its cold today but was warm (curing) for a few days. Way too scared to tounge test it yet...lol. Ouch.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 11, 2010)

Love it Natty.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2010)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Hazel - I cut it after about 4hours. It cut like a baked cheesecake. Do u have baked cheesecake where u live??? Thick & sticky, it stuck to the knife. It definitely wasn't a clean cut by any means. I cleaned the knife after each cut. I use a stainless cake spatula to cut.
> I read that it gets really really hard & crumbly so cut it early.
> ???? not sure if that was right or not.
> Its curing nicely now. Its cold today but was warm (curing) for a few days. Way too scared to tounge test it yet...lol. Ouch.



Thanks for the reply. I never thought of using a cake spatula. What a good idea. I haven't made a cake soap but it looks lovely. I think I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the cake, I bet someone might eat it if you left it out...lol.  How do you get your solid sugar scrub to hold up in the shower...I'm dying to know if you are willing to share your secret!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 11, 2010)

cmd - This last batch has been my best so far. Its still hard after 4 showers!! Scrubbing is my all time favourite thing. Exfoliant soaps are to die for IMO.
I honestly don't know why they stay hard & last so long. I used a really dry unscented castile soap for these ones. 1 part cocoa butter, 2 parts grated castile, lavender EO & probably 2 parts sugar (austalian sugar of course!!) I keep putting as much sugar as I think it can take. I also put ground up lavender in the mix. Freeze, unmould & dry for a couple of days. Pretty much stock standard recipe most people use. I wonder if its got to do with the size??? They are palm size about 100grams each.
Does that help??? Hope so.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2010)

Fabulous nattynoo ... love both the cake and the sugar soap.  I have sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to learn and I have a feeling I'm going to be having loads of fun doing it.

The sugar soap has my interest now ... don't really know anything about it, but I love exfoliant soaps.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thankyou.
You'll find a recipe here from Mayren on her solid sugar scrub cubes. Its a great read & place to start with solid sugar bars.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for that Nattynoo ... think I'll have to let this one go for now, as I've spent several hours looking for it.  I can find the thread I think ... but not the recipe ... frustrating!


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Try her blog
http://mayren.blogspot.com/search/label/SOAP
or this thread is a good read.
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... sc&start=0


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2010)

That was the thread I've read and re-read ... it's excellent!

Thanks for the link to Mayren's blog ... it's amazing!


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks nattynoo!


----------



## Mayren (Dec 17, 2010)

Natty your soap looks good enough to eat and your
solid scrub bar is very unique and adorable!

One day we'll all have to get in that swap and
check out everyone's coolness. 

(big hugs)


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Mayren... wondered where u got to. I haven't seen u for a bit but I may have missed your posts....
Living in Australia makes it a bit hard to do swaps...I don't think i'm able to particiapte...not sure???
I love to make solid sugar scrubs thanks to your recipe. They really are so easy & fun. Thankyou.


----------



## peechee (Dec 18, 2010)

they both look so wonderful and the "frosting" on the cake edges looks super perfect!

do you use a frosting bag? do you mind my asking?

thx xx


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 18, 2010)

Peechee - this was my very first whipped soap. I use a tupperware piping ball..LOL. It worked fine but...
Have since gone on to get a piping bag & nozzle set up & it works much better I can tell you.
I made whipped cupcakes the other day that turned out ALOT better than the cake. Appartantly the disposable piping bags are good too I've read.


----------



## fionab (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the cake. It looks good enough to eat.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 11, 2011)

That whipped soap looks like something delicious to eat. And other one is very nice too.


----------

